# Wooden Fruit



## Twig Man (Jan 2, 2013)

I turned some different fruits to go in my bowls that I have been making. I think it will add a nice touch.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 2, 2013)

Those are gorgeous. Very nice indeed


----------



## phinds (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice. I particularly like the apple.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmm, you have been busy in the orchard. They all look great !!! Paul's right about the apple. That apple needs a warning lable. Some kid is going to lose a tooth bitting in to that.


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 3, 2013)

Great job


----------



## TurnerTom (Jan 3, 2013)

Great looking fruit. Apple is special. Think I will try to turn some.

Tom


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 3, 2013)

TurnerTom said:


> Great looking fruit. Apple is special. Think I will try to turn some.
> 
> Tom



Tom The cedar really works well for the apples.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2013)

John those are really good looking turns. I didn't even know you'd gotten a lathe what is it?


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> John those are really good looking turns. I didn't even know you'd gotten a lathe what is it?



Kevin, I have been turning for quite some time. Thats how I turn my turkey calls. I use a jet mini lathe. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice stuff john good job duck


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2013)

Well you could sell those apples for sure. It's really nice.


----------

